# Stihl Serial Number lookup?



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

I hate to ask, but am itching for some information on this one. Would anyone do me this huge favor?


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

What number?


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

137299921 Thanks!


----------



## Drptrch (Jun 2, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Drptrch (Jun 2, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> What number?



Pm sent


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

Drptrch said:


> Pm sent



I didn't receive a message


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

BrokenSVT said:


> 137299921 Thanks!


Recheck the number, says it is not valid.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

Is this not it?


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

It is coming up invalid, what model is it?


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

It's the 046 Magnum I just got. It has a handle from a newer saw(flippy cap), so I'd just like to verify its Magnum status.


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't know what to tell you, says not valid.
Call Bryan in Cinn. on Monday, they may be able to help. 

Tell them that you are a mechanic at a dealer, and say that the guy is claiming warranty or something.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

Argh. Is there a way to verify Magnum vs standard 046, without measuring bore?


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

Take off the muffler, and use a popsicle stick.


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

That works on girls too......


----------



## Ozhoo (Jun 2, 2017)

How is measuring the bore gonna prove it's a magnum or not?


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know, it makes the girls giggle though....


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 2, 2017)

I think I got some useful information via PM that helps me solve the mystery. I appreciate all the help and laughs.


----------



## Jeremiah chambless (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyway I could get you to run one for me man?


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Can someone run this number for me please. Just bought the saw and I would like some history on it. 
182938495 Stihl201tc


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

flagged as stolen in Missouri...


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

stolen on 9/20/2017

that is pretty quick!! you in Miami?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

No "Ultra" extended warranty......


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Well,
he asked the question.........


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

I just got it on eBay. Should I return it for a refund?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

You will get your funds back. Either way. 
Can you P.M.me a link to the auction? Or else just put up a link here.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> You will get your funds back. Either way.
> Can you P.M.me a link to the auction? Or else just put up a link here.


https://www.ebay.com/i/362107178528


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

They took down the post but I just Msg the seller about your findings. Any advice. It does say there is a 14 day refund but buyer pays shipping.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

So you bought it? Paid for it? And have not recieved it yet?
Did you contact the seller about it being stolen?

Either way, contact/call E-Bay and get your money back, and get out of it!!


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Just got it in the mail today. Very disappointed but I do appreciate the support. I am a military veteran and always want to make sure I do my best to do the right thing. Thank you in advance for your support.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

I called the dealership earlier when checking the serial number, btw.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Cut with it in the morning then. How much did it sell for?


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Cut with it? Not return it? Dealership has cleared it?


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

You can do a advanced search on ebay on closed auctions.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

I paid 520 for it. Can you use the number ending in 8528 on eBay to do an advanced search? I can see all the order info but I am unsure if you guys can. Thank you for your input.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Hell, I was kidding a bit. You will get your money back. I would still cut some wood with it, just since you are being put out.
Call E-Bay now. They likely already know about it, since we cannot view the original listing.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Kind of a good reason to use E-Bay and Paypal/credit cards, otherwise you could lose all of your money and the saw too!!


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

No worries. You will not have to pay any return shipping. Just call E-Bay.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

Report it to paypal.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> Report it to paypal.


Well, if he used Paypal.....


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow!!!
You guys are awesome! I will call EBay and PayPal. Your help is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah, you will be covered...


----------



## panick83 (Oct 4, 2017)

Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS201TC Serial Number : 182938495


 Product Registration 

*Registered to* : >STOLEN 09-20-2017
Dickey Bub Farm & Home
#1 Union Village Shopping Ctr
Union, MO 63084
USA
*Date Purchased* : 09/20/2017

*Primary Use* : Professional

*Ultra Warranty* : No - Expiration Date 12/19/2017
*EWP* : None


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

all I could find is one sold for 510 out of riverside Cal. If that's the guy he has another new one listed.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

No, this saw was sold in Missouri, stolen there too.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> No, this saw was sold in Missouri, stolen there too.


 Found it. A pawn shop in Missouri sold it on ebay.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> Found it. A pawn shop in Missouri sold it on ebay.


Is your link still valid?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

The pawn shop should know the procedure then.....


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

Canaan pawn bland Ms. Ebay item 362107178528 Should be able to put that number in the search. Links I don't know about I'm old as dirt.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

Brand new saw never been in wood.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Not coming up here.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes it's brand new but it's going back.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Unless the seller somehow can have the stolen flag removed.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

It's a Pawn shop correct. I bought it because the pawn shops are supposed to run number and clear all their items. Really disappointed that I am going through this but I could not have done this without you guy's help!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Dante_mc2g said:


> It's a Pawn shop correct. I bought it because the pawn shops are supposed to run number and clear all their items. Really disappointed that I am going through this but I could not have done this without you guy's help!!!!


I sent you the address/phone of the Stihl dealer in a p.m.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

Shows on the advanced search.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> Shows on the advanced search.


not here on my end.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

can you put up the seller's e-bay username?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 4, 2017)

or store name?


----------



## Ozhoo (Oct 4, 2017)

Here ya go

Stolen 201TC


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> can you put up the seller's e-bay username?


 canaanpawn573


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

That's the one! With shipping I paid 520. I hope the seller can contact the dealership and clear up the stolen flag. If not I will return it. eBay already has been informed of the issue and is helping me.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

They have two more stihls listed I put them on my watch list.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 4, 2017)

Lowhog, 
I forgot to thank you for your help as well. Both you and HarleyT have offered me the help I needed. This site has awesome support even for newbies like me.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you I hope all goes well on this for you.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

sold on 9/27


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

oops sold on ebay 9/25


----------



## Ozhoo (Oct 4, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> oops sold on ebay 9/25



Yep, it was listed 2 days before it was sold at the dealer


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 4, 2017)

What the hay. Something is wrong here,


----------



## Carrie Dickey (Oct 5, 2017)

Dante_mc2g said:


> Wow!!!
> You guys are awesome! I will call EBay and PayPal. Your help is sincerely appreciated.



Dante_mc2g
My name is Carrie Dickey, owner/operator of Dickey Bub Farm & Home. That chainsaw was taken from our Union location. I would very much like to speak to you, and work with the local Police and Ebay on tracking down this criminal. Would you mind giving me a call 636.583.5555 x122 or emailing me @carrie@dickeybub.net
Thank you so much in advance!!! We had reviewed our camera footage for days and couldn't pin the guy down.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm the guy that called your store last night, read all of the posts on this thread. It looks like it was sold by a Pawn Shop there that sells on E-Bay.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe after all the smoke settles and Dante re-coops his money he can buy the saw direct from Dickey Bub. Just a thought.


----------



## Carrie Dickey (Oct 5, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> I'm the guy that called your store last night, read all of the posts on this thread. It looks like it was sold by a Pawn Shop there that sells on E-Bay.


Thank you so much! We really appreciate it. We just couldn't track anything down on our camera's bc we didn't have a date for reference. We are reviewing the week prior to 9/25 now and i have spoken with the UPD, to get in touch with the pawn shop. I am willing to work with the buyer in Miami, i just really want to catch the actual thief! 
Seriously appreciate the call! 
Carrie.


----------



## Carrie Dickey (Oct 5, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> Maybe after all the smoke settles and Dante re-coops his money he can buy the saw direct from Dickey Bub. Just a thought.


I actually mentioned this to the police and we would be willing to work that out! 
Carrie.


----------



## Ozhoo (Oct 5, 2017)

It would be great if you could work with the pawn shop in the future as well. Have them call in serial numbers before taking in Stihl equipment. A couple minutes on each end and the pawn shop could certify a piece of equipment as "clean".


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 5, 2017)

Was it stolen off of the shelf? 
Or out of the back door?
How/when did you realize it was gone?
I used to work for a dealer, that was also a hardware store. They had their saws right next to a fire exit door with no camera, etc. I always warned them about it, I am sure they lost a few that way.


----------



## Carrie Dickey (Oct 5, 2017)

@HarleyT


----------



## Carrie Dickey (Oct 5, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> Was it stolen off of the shelf?
> Or out of the back door?
> How/when did you realize it was gone?
> I used to work for a dealer, that was also a hardware store. They had their saws right next to a fire exit door with no camera, etc. I always warned them about it, I am sure they lost a few that way.


It was stolen from the shelf. (At least that is what i think/hope, don't want to have to charge an employee :/ but we will) We have lots of camera's but just didn't have date to go with bc my employees thought they last saw it on 09/22 so we were just looking for days after that but according to the listing it was already sold on 09/25 so it was likely posted on Ebay on 09/22 or earlier. So now we have a better frame of time to search. We were locking the more expensive saws to the shelf but we lost all our locks in a flood this past year and hadn't replaced them. (hindsight)


----------



## BrokenSVT (Oct 5, 2017)

Carrie Dickey said:


> It was stolen from the shelf. (At least that is what i think/hope, don't want to have to charge an employee :/ but we will) We have lots of camera's but just didn't have date to go with bc my employees thought they last saw it on 09/22 so we were just looking for days after that but according to the listing it was already sold on 09/25 so it was likely posted on Ebay on 09/22 or earlier. So now we have a better frame of time to search. We were locking the more expensive saws to the shelf but we lost all our locks in a flood this past year and hadn't replaced them. (hindsight)



As I'm sure you know, being a business owner, typically 85% of shrink comes from inside the walls, not out. It's a shame, but true.


----------



## BrokenSVT (Oct 5, 2017)

Union, Bland and Marquand make a fairly compact triangle...


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, the Pawn Shop guy has probably been in this position before. He should be able to help, whether or not that he will.


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you guys for all the support. I msg the EBay seller and spoke personally with Carrie, the owner of the Stihl dealership. She was very understanding and helpful. Very profressional and patiently spoke with me about what can be done. We are just waiting on the Union PD to offer their input on what's best in this case. I would like to have this resolved as much as she does. Thanks to all who have supported in solving this matter. Your time and work have help both Carrie and I.
-Dante


----------



## Dante_mc2g (Oct 5, 2017)

One last bit of info,
I paid for the item on the 25th. It arrived yesterday. The 4th of Oct, but the Pawn shop posted it a week prior the sold date. In the history of bids it shows 7 days of bids. Meaning they had the item in their possession on the 18th of Sept. or before.


----------



## dom1971 (Jul 4, 2018)

Howdy, new to forum. I have a few Stihls. One is a 070 with serial number 1136 320. Thank you


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 4, 2018)

Old saws are not in the database.


----------



## dom1971 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks anyways


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 5, 2018)

I believe that is an incomplete SN.


----------



## Cumberland24 (Dec 26, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> What number?


Can you run a serial number for me please thanks


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 26, 2018)

Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS150TC Serial Number : 184322786





No product registrations found. [_184322786 - MS150TC_]


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 26, 2018)

The dealer must have not registered it.


----------



## Cumberland24 (Dec 26, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> The dealer must have not registered it.


Thank you for your info I just got Monday and was just curious what I had


----------



## Cumberland24 (Dec 26, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> The dealer must have not registered it.


I am new to the site and I am really enjoying all the info that is here


----------



## Cjpayne1000 (Apr 17, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Recheck the number, says it is not valid.


Can you please check the original owner info on this saw i want to buy it but the guy said he bought it new and want to make sure he iant lieing about where it came from serial# 281431227 model ms-260 thank you very much for your time


----------



## Cjpayne1000 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cjpayne1000 said:


> Can you please check the original owner info on this saw i want to buy it but the guy said he bought it new and want to make sure he iant lieing about where it came from serial# 281431227 model ms-260 thank you very much for your time


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 17, 2019)

The dealer that sold it didn't file it, which happened a lot.
But it does show it as a ms260, and does not list it as stolen or anything.


----------



## Cjpayne1000 (Apr 17, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> The dealer that sold it didn't file it, which happened a lot.
> But it does show it as a ms260, and does not list it as stolen or anything.


 Thank you very much


----------



## Redeye066 (Jun 16, 2019)

Would someone be able to check one for me 129588900 (066) model


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 16, 2019)

It does not show up in the U.S. data base, probably need an Australian member to look it up.
I do not know if we have any members down there that have access..


----------



## Redeye066 (Jun 16, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> It does not show up in the U.S. data base, probably need an Australian member to look it up.
> I do not know if we have any members down there that have access..


Sweet as thanks for that


----------



## MichMich (May 31, 2020)

Morning Gents. I know it's a quite old post, but I can't find... Can any of you give me more infos the this MS461? Serial number is 182056077
Bought the crankcase assembly off Ebay

thanks in advance


----------

